# question about Turba



## frustphil (Oct 5, 2009)

first of all I am very sorry for the post barrage. I feel like I am the only one posting questions almost every hour. *_^

Anyway, I am having trouble creating database for turba because I can't find turba.mysql.sql under /usr/local/www/horde/turba/scripts/sql. Though there are a couple of .sql files but I am reluctant assuming one of them is what I am looking for. I guess there has been changes about this. If so, which one is the turba.mysql.sql? Thanks =)


----------



## rghq (Oct 5, 2009)

It's just turba.sql - if you use MySQL


----------

